# 황지우의 "새들도 세상을 뜨는구나"



## Mallarme

영화가 시작하기 전에 우리는

일제히 일어나 애국가를 경청한다

삼천리 화려 강산의

을숙도에서 일정한 군(群)을 이루며

갈대 숲을 이륙하는 흰 새떼들이

자기들끼리 끼룩거리면서

자기들끼리 낄낄대면서

일렬 이열 삼렬 횡대로 자기들의 세상을

이 세상에서 *떼어 메고*

이 세상 밖 어디론가 날아간다

우리도 우리들끼리

낄낄대면서

*깔쭉대면서*

우리의 대열을 이루며

한 세상 *떼어 메고*

이 세상 밖 어디론가 날아갔으면

하는데 대한 사람 대한으로

길이 보전하세로

각각 자기 자리에 앉는다

주저앉는다


-------
"떼어 메다"는 게 무슨 말입니까? 세상을 떼어서 어디다 멘다는 말이에요?

그리고 "깔쭉대면서"가 이해가 안 돼요. 한국어 사전에 찾아보니까 거칠다는 말 같은데...

자세한 설명 부탁드립니다.


----------



## boomluck

깔쭉대다 라는 말은 깝죽대다(깝죽거리다) 라는 표현을 의도하였거나 또는 잘 못 쓴게 아닐까 생각됩니다. 깔쭉대다의 예문을 찾아 볼 수는 없지만, 사전적 의미를 생각해보면, '상처가 나서 깔쭉대고 아프다.' 정도로 쓰이지 않을까 싶구요. 깝죽거리다는 우스꽝스러운 몸짓이나 움직임을 표현하는 말이니, 낄낄대다와 같은 즐거움을 표현한 또 다른 어휘가 아닐까 생각되네요. 

떼어 메다는 떼어 내다를 쓰려고 한 것일 수도, 아니면 세상이라는 현실을 마치 짊어질 수 있는 물체처럼 표현하여, 떼어 내어 이 나만의 것을 메고 어딘가로 떠날 수 있으면 좋으련만 하는 아쉬움을 표현한 것일 수도 있다는 생각이 듭니다.

정작 현실은 애국가 노랫소리에 맞추어 사회구성원의 한 사람으로만 살아야 한다는 것이 슬프다 라는 내용을 전달하는 것이 아닐런지요.

아무 근거 없는, 지극히 제 개인적인 감상입니다.


----------



## Sweetboat

세상을 떼어서 어디다 멘다는 말이에요?
-> 보통 어깨에 메니까 어깨에 멘다는 뜻이 아닐까요?

깔죽대다
-> 저도 처음 들어본 말이지만, 낄낄웃다 + 까불대다  정도의 느낌이 아닐까요?


----------



## rapport_park

영화 시작 전 일제히 일어나 애국가를 들어야 했다는 것은 적어도 박정희 또는 전두환 때의 군사 독재 시대의 국가주의 문화가 지배할 때의 상황 같습니다. 강요된 의식을 행하는 사람들의 자연스러운 자세는 부동자세를 하지만 눈치껏 발이나 손을 꼼지락거리는 소극적인 반항을 하게 마련이겠지요. 시의 우리는 아마 학생들인듯하고 그렇기에 더욱 그런 작은 움직임으로 지루함을 또는 갑갑함을 거부하는 몸짓을 하지 않았을까 합니다. 아, 깔쭉대면서에 대해서 말입니다.


----------

